# Spaceliner Bicycle



## rman56 (Nov 17, 2006)

What should I ask for a nice original Sears Spaceliner bicycle? It is a nice usable 26" bike with "gum wall" tires and a springer front fork. It has a tank but it's missing the headlight part on the front and the chrome on the frame is really nice. Thanks for any help!
rdscroggin@cox.net


----------



## eazywind (Nov 17, 2006)

*75 to 200 depending on condition*

Post some pics. If it is a boys bike in good condition, it is around the 150 to 200 mark. Girls, quite a bit less. most collectors are men. Marc


----------



## rman56 (Nov 17, 2006)

*spaceliner*

I will try and get some pics of it this weekend. Yes it is a mens balloon tire bike. Thanks for your help!


----------

